# Gericht: 0190er-Opfer muss nicht zahlen



## Devilfrank (21 September 2002)

Das Urteil ist zwar noch nicht rechtskräftig, gibt aber Anlass zur Hoffnung.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/tig-21.09.02-001/


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2002)

Wieso Hoffnung?
In Deutschland gibts kein case law.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2002)

Na gut,

da Hoffnung für Heiko nix ist: noch´n Sprichwort:

Hoffen und Harren macht manchen zum Narren! 

jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## technofreak (21 September 2002)

war von mir, stehe zu meinen Unbotmäßigkeiten  8)


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2002)

Ich hab nix gegen Hoffnung, nur sollte man diese nicht allzu hoch ansetzen. Wir sind nicht in den USA. Ein AG-Urteil hat normalerweise einen sehr geringen Beispielcharakter und nach wie vor ist bei uns jedes Verfahren getrennt zu betrachten. Wenn das mal von einem OLG oder dem BGH entschieden wurde, sag ich was anderes 
Habt Ihr schonmal überlegt, warum so wenige der Anbieter nach einer Niederlage in die nächste Instanz gehen?


----------



## Devilfrank (21 September 2002)

Wenn jetzt jedoch der beklagte Anbieter nicht in die Revision geht, gewinnt auch dieses Urteil Grundlagencharakter.


Gruss Frank


----------



## technofreak (21 September 2002)

@Heiko 

weiß ich auch, bin ja in einer Juristenfamilie aufgewachsen. Die immer wieder kehrende Antwort, 
die ich bekomme,  wenn ich eine Frage allgemeiner juristischer Natur stelle:

Ohne Kenntnis der Aktenlage kann ich gar nichts dazu sagen. *gr* 

Deshalb noch´n Sprichwort: Hoffnung ist das halbe Leben.

Oder: Illusion ist jederzeit schöner als die Wirklichkeit. 

(Geh ich dir auf den Wecker? ) :zunge:


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> (Geh ich dir auf den Wecker? ) :zunge:


Mein Wecker ist groß genug für Dich und noch ne Menge andere


----------



## kirni (21 September 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Hoffnung?
> In Deutschland gibts kein case law.



case law nicht, aber auch richter schreiben gerne ab! immerhin sind die Entscheidungsgründe schön ausführlich. Man kann gut die Taktik des Beklagten nachverfolgen. Ist meines Erachtens nachahmenswert.


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2002)

Vielleicht ists ja ein Zeichen des Umdenkens seitens der Justiz...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 September 2002)

richter sind auch nur menschen: man betrachte die urteile des heutigen hamburger innensenators ronald barnabas schill...
das urteil zeigt aber etwas anderes: man könnte die problematik um angebot und annahme ganz alleine mit dem bgb auflösen wollen, ohne das nur ein einziges wort über die besonderen umstände am computer verloren würde. genau das ist hier nicht passiert. es ist wohl bezeichnend, dass ein richter einträge als standard-verbindung in die dfü-einwahl mit in die urteilsfindung einbezogen hat. was ich aber in diesem fall noch viel viel interessanter finde, ist die qualifikation der website als bestandteil des angebots, obwohl es noch viel offensichtlichere betrugsmaschen in dieser beziehung gibt. wenn dem andere urteile folgen würden (aber es will ja kaum einer von denen vor gericht...), dann wären wir z. b. von der porno-hacker-crew befreit. ich glaube jedenfalls daran...



			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jetzt jedoch der beklagte Anbieter nicht in die Revision geht, gewinnt auch dieses Urteil Grundlagencharakter.


genau umgekehrt... je höher das gericht, dass dieses urteil noch einmal bestätigt, desto öfter würde es herangezogen...


----------



## sascha (22 September 2002)

>>Ohne Kenntnis der Aktenlage kann ich gar nichts dazu sagen. *gr<<

na dann guck mal:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agfreiburg110602.htm

cu,

sascha

p.s. die telefongesellschaft geht in berufung.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 September 2002)

War ja zu erwarten.
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## sascha (22 September 2002)

> War ja zu erwarten.



???


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2002)

Ich vermute, er meinte die Berufung des Anbieters.


----------



## sascha (22 September 2002)

ach so, ich dachte, er meint die tatsache, dass ich jetzt seine juristische einschätzung wissen wollte  :roll:


----------



## Devilfrank (22 September 2002)

Sorry, ich meinte, dass die in Berufung gehen.
Hmpf


----------



## sascha (22 September 2002)

ok


----------

